# PL/Aurora Contest kick-off!



## Deane

Happy new year to everyone!

The 2006 PL/Aurora Kit Contest:

Start date: Jan 1, 2006
Stop date: Aug 1, 2006

Topic: Any Aurora or Aurora-based kit (including but not limited to PL versions).

Rules: You can start, fresh out of the box, or with a previously built Aurora original with the intent to start anew, on January 1, 2006.

Paint it however and with whatever you want. NO digital photo manipulations of models.

Use custom and/or second-hand pieces to complete or enhance kit.

Using the board community to seek help or creative input encouraged.

Take 6 digital photos, front, left side, right side, plus 3 additional detail pictures. A contest gallery will be established at a later date.

Judges will decide on winners. Board members will decide on "People's choice" award.

Categories such as "Out of the box" and "Customization" will be determined if interest warrants them. One entry per member.

Let me know you are officially throwing your model (and if it's a OTB or custom job) into the ring by March 1, 2006.

Prizes are still being solicited and accepted.

Questions? Come ask me!

Have fun!

Deane


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Deane,

Have Hankster put this at the top of the forum with a sticky note so everyone can see it and join in the fun.

You can count me in...I just need to decide on what kit to enter.

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## The-Nightsky

I'm In!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deane

Cool! Lemmie know whacha' building and in which category (OTB/ Custom).

I emailed the Hankster to applieth the stick!

deane


----------



## Zorro

I _might_ be in - depending on when or if I receive certain custom parts.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Okay, so maybe the glue fumes are getting to me and I'm not thinking too clearly, but, for some reason, whenever I hear the term Aurora/PL kit, I think of the monster kits. But this contest is open to ALL kits that had been done by Aurora, and/or re-popped by PL, correct? Land of the Giants : elligible! Right? Batboat : elligible! Right? And so on and so forth? Jeez, somebody open a window, will ya?


Wayne

P.S. What the heck, I'm in!


----------



## daikins

No fumes here, Wayne: You've got it! Want to build the PL Hulk? Do it! The Aurora Hulk? Fine! Restoring an old Hulk kit? Okay! The PL Hulk with the custom "Kirby" head? S'all good! So tear off the cellophane on that mint Aurora Green Beret kit and get to it!

Glad to have you onboard,

deane


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Yeah, I'm doin' an AMT MonkeeMobile!!



I'm _KIDDING!!!!_

Wayne


----------



## Zorro

Okay, but I thought it was _any_ Aurora original or repop - including, say, a Revell Robin The Boy Wonder?


----------



## Deane

Yup. Go for it.


----------



## irocer

I plan on doing something, but not sure which one. Can we do more than one entry?


----------



## daikins

Hey there!



Deane said:


> One entry per member.
> 
> Deane


----------



## Duck Fink

Awesome! Count me in for sure. I have been looking for a good excuse to put together my Godzilla's Go Cart kit. Probably out of the box. It is the only one of the monster mobiles that I have not assembled yet. I put all of the other ones together years ago when they first came out (PL reissues). At that time I was not into sanding the seams or doing anything elaborate with the paint schemes let alone bashing. I am anxious to put this one together now that I have learned more about modeling and I am also eager to get input and ideas from from all on the message board. Can't wait to see everyone's finished product!


----------



## irishtrek

Does that include any PL kit? if so then I'm in, if not I'll have to waite and see.


----------



## Deane

Irishtrek- what do you have in mind?

Deane


----------



## ochronosis

*The 2006 PL/Aurora Kit Contest*

Hi Deane,
Is the competition open to new comers as well?

Simon


----------



## Dave Hussey

I think you have to have eight or more posts, not counting the ones in the garden fence. 

Huzz


----------



## Deane

Newcomers especially welcome!

deane


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Deane,

Thank you for getting back to me. I wouldn't mind taking part in the contest, i've never entered one before. How do we go about taking part?

Many thanks
Simon - UK


----------



## daikins

Hey Simon, here's the deal:

1) Grab a kit, be it a Polar Lights or an Aurora original / Aurora reproduction. It needs to be one that you haven't started working on. Some fellas want to get an original Aurora kit that someone else hasd already built and painted. These guys have to start a "restoration", which means those guys will begin paint stripping and old glue removal while the rest of us are tearing cellophane off a box.

2) You can decide to either build it the way the instructions intend you to, or customize the kit. For example, I have never liked the HULK kit, until I saw someone offering a new, resculpted head for it. I could chop off the head from the kit, glue on this new head, and enter my HULK kit in the "custom" category.

3) Finish your model and take digital pictures of it. Post those pictures on this website by Aug 1, 2006. We will set up a place to upload contest pictures as the deadline draws near.

4) Judges will pick their best. The board will vote on a viewers choice. Depending on how many people finish, there may be quite a few awards to hand out. 

Sound good?

deane


----------



## irishtrek

Deane said:


> Irishtrek- what do you have in mind?
> 
> Deane


I have 4 Trek kits from PL and 2 of them are basicaly finished, 1 I just have to put the decals on and clear coat, the other I need to finish detail painting it and glue the saucer to the neck as well as decals and clear coat.


----------



## ochronosis

*Hey Simon, here's the deal:*

Hi Deane,

Thanks again for the information. I have a Polar Lights The Phantom of the Opera that I am thinking of starting soon. Would I be ok to enter that? There is a photo of the kit in my Yahoo Pictures for verifacation;

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/simonlaxon/my_photos

I am going to build it as straight out of the Box with no alterations.

Many thanks
Simon Laxon


----------



## Deane

Looks great. Go for it!


----------



## Zorro

Just for the record, neither the PL Phantom kit or the Trek kits are repops of Aurora kits.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Isn't Mr.Spock technicaly an aurora? I know it was issued overseas with the aurora logo


----------



## irishtrek

Yes I know the PL trek kits are not old Aurora kits, but Aurora did put out a kit of TOS Enterprise way back when, Just in case you didn't know that, Zorro.


----------



## Zorro

The-Nightsky said:


> Isn't Mr.Spock technicaly an aurora? I know it was issued overseas with the aurora logo


Yes, it qualifies as an Aurora kit.


----------



## Zorro

irishtrek said:


> Yes I know the PL trek kits are not old Aurora kits, but Aurora did put out a kit of TOS Enterprise way back when, Just in case you didn't know that, Zorro.


Yes, I had one as a young grasshopper. Thematically, I don't see how the PL Trek kits qualify as "Aurora". If you allow the PL Trek kits then you have to allow just about anything.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi all,

I thought this was a Polar Lights Group? Is the contest eligibility judged on Aurora remakes or True Polar Lights kits? Excuse my ignorance this contest is new to me.

Simon


----------



## Zorro

Look at the first post in this thread:

"Happy new year to everyone!

The 2006 PL/Aurora Kit Contest:

Start date: Jan 1, 2006
Stop date: Aug 1, 2006

Topic: Any Aurora or Aurora-based kit (including but not limited to PL versions)."

IE: Any kit originally issued by Aurora - _or -_ any kit by any other entity _reproduced_ off of an original Aurora kit. If Aurora didn't originally make it - it doesn't count. For instance: Aurora did in fact originally issue a kit of The Phantom of The Opera. Over the years, that same exact kit has been re-issued several times by Monogram and any of those issues would qualify. However, the Polar Lights Phantom of The Opera is a _new_ and _different _sculpt so it would _not_ qualify as a re-issue of the original Aurora kit. Likewise, Aurora issued a kit of Robin The Boy Wonder in two slightly different versions and Revell later re-issued that kit in 1999. Any of those versions would qualify. A _Horizon_ Robin The Boy Wonder would _not_ qualify because it is in no way based on the original Aurora kit. The primary reason this contest has the theme that it does is that Polar Lights re-issued somewhere close to 50 kits that were originally Auroras. There's a _lot_ to choose from - _most_ of the monster kits, the monster rods, _most_ of the Irwin Allen kits, _some_ of the Bat-vehicles, and a whole lot of others. Granted, it helps to know Aurora's history a little bit. But hopefully this clears up why a Polar Lights Phantom of The Opera or a Polar Lights Trek kit would not qualify - they are _not _"based" (ie: _re-issues_) of original Aurora kits.


----------



## ochronosis

Sorry to all concerned,
I actually read the rules and now realise that it is for Aurora and Aurora based Polar Lights kits. I have a Creature, Prisoner, Salem witch, Frankies Fliver, Kongs Thronester, Mummy's Chariot, Draculas Dragster, Wolmans Wagon, Spiderman(Does this one count), Godzilla, King Kong, James Bond and a Casper's 1963 Undertaker Dragster Polar Lights remakes. Would any one of these be ok to enter?


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Zorro,

Thanks for the reply and information, as you say, a knowledge of Aurora and Polar lights does help. I have just posted a message before reading your post, listing the Aurora remakes I have. I didn't realise that I had Monogram remakes of the Mummy, Wolfman, Frankenstein and Dracula. They are the luminators kits, but I was thinking of actually painting them as the originals. Would these be Ok to enter?

many thanks for your help
Simon


----------



## Zorro

ochronosis said:


> Hi Zorro,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and information, as you say, a knowledge of Aurora and Polar lights does help. I have just posted a message before reading your post, listing the Aurora remakes I have. I didn't realise that I had Monogram remakes of the Mummy, Wolfman, Frankenstein and Dracula. They are the luminators kits, but I was thinking of actually painting them as the originals. Would these be Ok to enter?
> 
> many thanks for your help
> Simon


Absotively!


----------



## irishtrek

Considering Aurora used the molds from AMT for TOS Enterprise would the same kit from AMT qualify? This question is for Deane not you Zorro, no offense.


----------



## SteveT

I'm in. Don't even KNOW what I am going to build. I was thinking of doing the Aurora JFK model. Or Spock? Its a good thing we have until August.


----------



## Deane

irishtrek said:


> Considering Aurora used the molds from AMT for TOS Enterprise would the same kit from AMT qualify? This question is for Deane not you Zorro, no offense.


Irishtrek,

I have to admit my lack of TOS knowledge. I have no recollection of the Aurora-released TOS. If the AMT kit had been released at some time under the Aurora label, it would count. Do you have a pic?

Deane


----------



## Deane

SteveT said:


> I'm in. Don't even KNOW what I am going to build. I was thinking of doing the Aurora JFK model. Or Spock? Its a good thing we have until August.



JFK! JFK! C'mon, you could make a dynamic diorama with a Vulcan zappin' a three-headed snake thing OR one with a President. Sitting on a rocking chair. Looking at a painting of his PT boat.

Why even ask, man?

deane


----------



## Zorro

This may help:

http://www.culttvman.com/jay_chladek_s_enterprise_kit_h.html


----------



## daikins

Thanks El Zorro!

As I read it, Aurora had a European release of what most people know as the AMT TOS Enterprise. 

So it would count.

deane


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Zorro,

Wow what a vast amount of information on the Culttvman website! Its a pity there isn't more information like that on other individual Aurora / Polar Lights kits, or is there?

Simon


----------



## Zorro

ochronosis said:


> Hi Zorro,
> 
> Wow what a vast amount of information on the Culttvman website! Its a pity there isn't more information like that on other individual Aurora / Polar Lights kits, or is there?
> 
> Simon


Simon - what you really need is Thomas Graham's book, "Aurora Model Kits". It is the authoritive source for Aurora history as well as all re-issues by Polar Lights and other companies. Tom is a member of this board under the name "docplastic". Go to this thread if you want to buy the book from him directly:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=129422


----------



## Zathros

It IS a TERRIFIC book...


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Zorro,
Thanks for the information and link. I will look into buying this book as it sounds like just what i need.

Many thanks
Simon


----------



## Zorro

Here's a good review that may help you decide. 

http://ipmslondon.tripod.com/miscellaneousreviews/id9.html


----------



## miniature sun

ochronosis said:


> Hi Zorro,
> Thanks for the information and link. I will look into buying this book as it sounds like just what i need.
> 
> Many thanks
> Simon


Hey Simon
As a fellow Brit on this site I can well recommend the Aurora book. If you have a branch of Borders bookshop in Coventry you can order a copy through them...they also stock Amazing Figure Modeller magazine...

...as to my competition entry, provided my eyes survive the FM Falcon build then I think I might tackle Tonto or Superboy next.


----------



## ochronosis

From one fellow Brit to another!

Thanks for the info, 
I am not sure if we have borders bookshops in Coventry, but we have a big Chain of Book shops called Waterstone. They are usually pretty good at importing books, so I may try them.

Many thanks
Simon


----------



## unkljune

i'll some of that


----------



## irishtrek

Deane said:


> Irishtrek,
> 
> I have to admit my lack of TOS knowledge. I have no recollection of the Aurora-released TOS. If the AMT kit had been released at some time under the Aurora label, it would count. Do you have a pic?
> 
> Deane



For more info go to culttvman.com Star Trek modeling and click on Enterprise kit history.


----------



## BrianM

Count me in! Thanks Deane for putting this together. I can't wait to see some of the entries, especially the older and less common Aurora kits. Now, the dilemma of what to work on: ...got a Man from UNCLE to restore...Spock w/ snakes...Batmobile....maybe a custom Superman or Batman dio...


----------



## TRENDON

When it says "AURORA BASED", does this mean that I could I enter an Aurora box-art Tribute kit from Monsters In Motion?

I ask because I got the KING KONG for Christmas.


----------



## daikins

Hey Trendon,

"Aurora-based" was meant to refer to the various re-issues of Aurora kits by other companies. Thus, if you don't have an original Aurora Batman, the "Comics Scenes" Batman would be fine, etc. To fit into the customization category, you could enter the PL-reissued King Kong with an aftermarket head, for example.

best,

deane


----------



## Zorro

Trendon - as cool as the Aurora box-art tribute kits are (and _boy_ - are they cool!) they don't meet the parameters of "original" Auroras as we have already discussed in this thread.


----------



## wolfie

Hi folks, :wave: 
Been awhile since I was here. There are enough old timers who remember me as Wolfman but I was dubbed "Wolfie" by Da Queen and it stuck. I left after the Queen's exile and I decided to drop in now that the old regime is gone. Athough I'm new (I had to re-enroll), I'm one of the originals. 

So if that qualifies me, I would like to enter the contest with a restoration project. I just aquired the last of the "Unholy 13" figures by Aurora (you know, Frank, Drac, Forgotten Prisoner, etc.) last fall--Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde. I had recreated my original collection with PL repops but the good doctor remained unpoped and out of reach. The unbuilts go for around $300 on ebay, so I waited and looked for a good built-up. The one I finally scored is a Glow kit with all pieces intact--including the rat, webb *and* spider!--and all for about $45. I want to completely disassemble and strip paint and build it up my way. Since I've never restored an Aurora kit, I'll need help and input from you guys. I'll post a thread later with before pics when I get started. 

TTFN--Ta Ta For Now

Jonathan


----------



## daikins

Welcome back! That sounds like a great entry! I look forward to seeing it.

Deane


----------



## The Batman

HEY! JONATHAN OLDS! I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering whatever became of you! 'Glad to see that Wolfie is back! Pardon the Hamster, but... You're gonna stick around for Barry Yoner Day, aren't ya?

- GJS


----------



## wolfie

Not stick around for Barry Yoner Day? Are you kidding?? 
I would rather sell my Yamahawg kit on heave-bay than miss that great holiday! :hat:
Great hearing from you Gee-Jay!
--Jonathan


----------



## Mark McGovern

*I Wanna Play, Too!!*

Deane,

First, a big second of Brian's thanks to you for organizing this contest. I've got nothing but Polar Lights reissues of Aurora kits as far as the eye can see. Most likely it'll be a customized King Kong (me having got all jazzed up by the new movie and all).

Or, I'll be happy to help judge, if that would help more.


----------



## daikins

Hi Mark,

Have fun- build a Kong!

deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

'Kay, big D...as our dear Uncle Forry was wont to say, "You axed for it!"


----------



## Zorro

Oh no! Competing against Mark McGovern in an Aurora modeling contest is sort of like challenging Nature Boy Ric Flair to a bar fight. I quit.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Hey, I've seen Mark's work, it ain't all _that_ great.......aw, who am I crappin!?! But, what the heck, I'm still in! Just gotta figure out what kit I wanna do.


Wayne


----------



## Mark McGovern

Zorro and Wayne,

I'm only in a bar for the beer (well, and maybe the view if the servers are cute), so I never fight in one. And considering that my Incredible Hulk didn't even place in the e-contest for that kit, I'd say I'm plenty fallible. So don't be scaring the newbies like that.

Soon's I get Kong done, I'll clean off the ol' Magnagouger and give them something to be REALLY scared - I mean - *proud *of...


----------



## Zorro

Ok, ok. I'll still play. Ric Flair _did_ lose the championship recently, so I guess anything is possible. And I'll have one of them Carolina Pale Ales, thank you very much.


----------



## ochronosis

Mark McGovern said:


> Zorro and Wayne,
> 
> I'm only in a bar for the beer (well, and maybe the view if the servers are cute), so I never fight in one. And considering that my Incredible Hulk didn't even place in the e-contest for that kit, I'd say I'm plenty fallible. So don't be scaring the newbies like that.
> 
> Soon's I get Kong done, I'll clean off the ol' Magnagouger and give them something to be REALLY scared - I mean - *proud *of...



Hi Mark,

I'm one of those newbies and have just seen your work and I'm damn scared off!!!!!.....lol only joking. Some excellent models! Do you use an airbrush or are they done the traditional way, with brushes.

Simon - UK


----------



## F91

Marks' "problem" is that he's so darn nice and such a great modeler, that it throws you off a bit. Aren't you supposed to be a snob if you're that good?


----------



## Mark McGovern

*aw, cut it out, fellas...*



ochronosis said:


> ...Do you use an airbrush or are they done the traditional way, with brushes. Simon - UK


Hello yourself, Si, and welcome to the boards! I hope you'll post some photos of your models ASAP. My airbrushes are pretty basic models, only a step or two away from spray cans. I use them to spray flat, even base coats most of the time. Then I go to work with washes and drybrush techniques to bring out whatever details I can. The table top beneath the Bride of Frankenstein is about the only all-airbrushed feature I have posted in the Members' Album. Someday I'll try something like a Star Trek subject or a car. Someday...



F91 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be a snob if you're that good?


I get a similar sentiment from my Dad when we make the rounds of the IPMS Region 4 contests (he loves his kids). My answer is, the moment you convince yourself that you're "that good" is the moment when some new kid will come in and kick your butt. So I prefer to play it safe and be humble.


----------



## wolfman66

This will be my first contest


----------



## The Forgotten

Hey, I'm game, but where do I need to send the photos?


----------



## Deane

Hi there!

We will make an album later in the summer.

Deane


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Is it too late to enter this contest - I know I am "bad" about getting one done on time to finish - Until Aug 1st - May be there is hope for me... yet.









Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Deane

Go for it!

Deane


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Great! My project will be the (OTB) Super boy, with Dragon and Super dog. 

Gerry-Lynn

PS Mark M - Your Hulk my not of placed - But it was still well done.


----------



## Deane

Man, I love that kit! I bought a built up, with mint stickers, good box and Dave Cockrum comix-instructions, and has a blast building it! Go nuts with that Space-Dragon!

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

Deane said:


> Man, I love that kit! I bought a built up, with mint stickers, good box and Dave Cockrum comix-instructions, and has a blast building it! Go nuts with that Space-Dragon!Deane


With all due respect, Dave - those stickers BIT THE BIG ONE!! They were way too stiff to conform to the model's surface. I have a Superboy rebuild in the works, and I'm going to use the MPC reissue decals for Superbo's insignia. I found some of those temporary tattoos with a cape insignia that I think I can make work for Krypto.

G-L, if you can make anything out of that dragon, then you're a better modeler than I am! It's the weakest part of what is indeed a cool kit.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Is it to late for a new member to enter a model?


----------



## Deane

Hi there,

The important thing is that you started the Aurora, or Aurora-based kit after January 1, 2006. Does that fit with what you want to do?

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hi Deane. No Problem. I am thinking about a custom built entry using an Aurora Batman and Revell Robin. It looks good in my mind  .....Just have to try to make it materialize :thumbsup:


----------



## daikins

Have fun!

Robin: Gosh Batman, the nobility of the almost-human porpoise.
Batman: True, it was noble of that animal to hurl himself into the path of 
that final torpedo. He gave his life for ours.


----------



## Mark McGovern

MODELBUILDER2 said:


> ...It looks good in my mind  .....Just have to try to make it materialize :thumbsup:


If you're able to make that happen, I for one would like to learn the trick!


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Mark McGovern said:


> If you're able to make that happen, I for one would like to learn the trick!


 :lol: Yeah....Could be a problem. I started to make a rough sketch so I can figure some measurements. First time I am ever going to try something this involved. Well, it'll be fun anyway.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Can I still enter too? I just finished restoring an old Wonder Woman model, and I think she would make a great entry. Also, if I can still enter, can I also enter two? I'm almost finished with a Superboy as well.

Geoff


----------



## daikins

Hi Geoff,

I per customer, sorry. You must have started work on Wonder Woman ( a complete restoration) after Jan 1.

Kind Regards,
Deane


----------



## dreamer

_Wolfie!!??_ Jonathon?? Good lord, my jaw just dropped to the floor! How are ya, man? I've been wondering how you were doing since you left the BB! Hope that wasn't a one-time visit and I missed it!



Oh, uh, contest. Edit: Oops! cutoff date March 1st. Well, just gives me time to prepare something better for the next one!


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Well, I bought her off EBAY and stripped her down in 2005, but did all the painting and re-building of her this year, and just completed her (finally) a couple of weeks ago. (which is typical of my model building style). So, I'm not sure where I really fit into all this. I'll let you decide, and no hard feelings either way. 



Geoff


----------



## daikins

Hi Geoff,

Yeah, you were to start the restoration in 2006, not just the new paint work.

Still, PLEASE post pictures of WW and consider a new submission!

Deane


----------



## Geoff Boaz

OK, fair enough. I'll enter my Superboy then. That one I just started to restore, and he should be done by the time contest entries are to be submitted. Is that cool?

Regards,

geoff


----------



## daikins

Groovy!


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Forgot the important part...*



daikins said:


> ...Still, PLEASE post pictures of WW... Deane


With, one can only hope, a detailed description of how you masked those @!!$%@?!!&*!! bands on her ankles.


----------



## daikins

I had wanted to restore a vintage Superman, with a color palette from this nifty Superman statue from a book collection:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811821110/ref=sib_rdr_dp/102-6922084-0327328?me=ATVPDKIKX0DER&no=283155&st=books&n=283155

As much as the sky blue reminds me of the cartoons and comics of the 60's, I really like the darker colors. Plus, even though you can't see it in the picture, they do a nice job on the face with airbrushed cheeks.

Next time...


----------



## geino

Is it too late to join the contest? 

I am working of the reissue Godzilla kit that I just purchased at a local comic book store for $6. 

Thanks


----------



## Deane

Go for it! Have fun!


Deane


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hi gang!

It's May 24th and I just read this post today. 

Since I am taking paictures of my Phantom Of the Opera kit sometime this week, I was wondering if I could enter them in here. 

It's a Monogram Luminaries kit (Which is based off the Aurora molds) and I started it in Feb 2006. It sat in the box for a little while and I just finished it last week.

Let me know what you think and I'll post it.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Just wondering how everyones entries were coming along? Mine is 
about 80% done. Also wondering how soon we can start sending in 
our photos?


----------



## Deane

Hi all,

I want to hold off on posting photos until the near end. I will announce when the album is open for submissions!

Best,

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...my Phantom Of the Opera kit...sat in the box for a little while and I just finished it last week...


How'd the eyebrows come out?


----------



## MadCap Romanian

As good as this:


----------



## SteveT

Hi folks,
I don't see that a gallery or email (to send photos to) has been established. Am i correct? Just want to make sure (I skim through these threads a bit too fast sometimes and miss information). I have finished my model! the 1965 JFK model. The magic date is nearing!! Just want to know if, indeed, we have not yet confirmed where to send photos. If not, I will wait anxiously!!
Thank you all and good luck!


----------



## daikins

Not yet! You haven't missed it!

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

Hey, Deane - I have a proposal to make regarding th contest. Mind emailing me? Thanks.


----------



## daikins

Hi Mark,

I just sent you an email. Please let me know if you didn't get it!

Deane


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Deane - I am not sure if I'll have my Super Boy model done in time - I've been working on other projects, as well as the Super Boy one - Just thought that I'd let you know before the "dead line" that is coming up. 

The main project that I am working right now is what my wife, Sherry got me. She bought the house accross the street from us - to make in our "Hobby" house and shop. Once this is done - I should be able to get alot done, with a paint booth, casting area, etc. 

...Life is rough for some us... but not me - except when she builds one of my models... I've created a "Monster"!

Gerry-Lynn

PS Dice - She still hasn't found where I hide the "Big Creature" - Yet.


----------



## daikins

NO problem, amigo. Give it your best shot!

Best,

Deane


----------



## MadCap Romanian

When do you want the pics uploaded?


----------



## daikins

When Hank returns, we will make an album.

Best,

Deane


----------



## MadCap Romanian

When does Hank return?


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Never mind...I just read the post. I wish Hank the best.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Gonna have trouble getting my entry done...Aurora Wonder Woman!

The last few months have been very busy at work and life in general is taking alot of my time lately. I've been involved with rennovating an investment property and this has been going on since March...almost finished...so I appologize in advance but wish everyone the best of luck in the contest...

MMM


----------



## daikins

*Contest ends Aug 1*

Hey there, everyone!

The building stops on August 1, 23:59. That means everyone has about 26 hours to finish what they're doing.

I am working on the photo album and should have info posted by tomorrow.

I can't wait to see what everyone has been doing!

Best,

Deane


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Ok, so can we upload the pics to this page? Also, can we post them tommorrow, Aug 2?


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Yeah...I'm a little confused also. I think we need to wait for the photo album to upload pics to. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Deane

*Show 'em if ya got 'em!*

Okey-day: Here we go.

Please post your competition pictures in this thread. For your submission, I need a front view, left and right view, and up to three extra pics. If you are having trouble getting your pics up, please let me know.

We need the pics up by this Friday, August 4th at 5pm GMT. 

Talk to you soon!

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hi Deane. I never uploaded pics to this site before. Can you please explain how to do it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deane

Hi there!

A good start is in the Help/TOS FAQ:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_attachment_explain

Let me know if you still have questions.

Best,

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

*Model Entry*

Hope I did this right? Here are 5 pics of my Batpoles project.


----------



## daikins

Wonderful! Thank you.

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Drat!!!*

...Somehow I thought the deadline was later. But a check of page 2 of this thread shows a post that clearly states August 1. So clearly, I won't be done in time. Good luck to all you faster modelers!


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey Mark, Are you close enough to being done so that you can enter it anyway?


----------



## BrianM

...nice work MB2, very clever idea! I'm having some computer/scanner problems...hope I can get mine in on time.

BrianM


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey BrianM, Hope you get it in on time. Good luck!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I now present the story of The Phantom of The Opera :


----------



## MadCap Romanian

That's all folks!


----------



## SteveT

I just read we have until today to post the pictures. Any chance of extending that deadline? My model is done but I still need to take the shots. Sorry about that. I hadn't been here for a week or so and missed the announcement.


----------



## Deane

Hi Steve,

Honestly, with the low turn out at this point, I am happy for you to post pictures as soon as you can. I don't think there will be formal "judging", but an appreciation of everyone's effort.

Best,

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hi Deane. I'm not sure what you mean by, "I don't think there will be formal "judging", but an appreciation of everyone's effort."  Are you saying the contest is cancelled


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Yeah, come on! I had mine ready 2 months ago and the other guy finished his Bat Man and Robin. That's two entries...Silver and Gold. Steve T just needs to get his photos on line. That gives 3, so now you have Gold, Silver and Bronze. You can't help that no one else showed up! But for the rest of us that put in the effort and did follow the rules, we should be judged accordingly.

Let's just give a little more time and have all entries posted here and judge it by the end of this month instead. That I can live with, but at least JUDGE IT!


----------



## Deane

We only had two submissions by the deadline. I will discuss with the other judges as what we should decide to do, but my initial reaction is that the contest is over due to lack of participation. 

We had the following folks express interest in the contest:

MonsterModelMan*
The Nightsky
Rebel Rocker
irocer
Duck Fink
orchronosis
Irish Trek
SteveT
miniature sun
BrianM
wolfie
Mark McGovern*
wolfman66
The Forgotten
Gerry-Lynn*
ModelBuilder2
Geoff Boaz
geino
MadCap Romanian

This would have been plenty for a contest. We had 2 regrets expressed before the deadline and 1 soon after (hence the *), still leaving us with a fine amount of potential entries. 

I'm not quite sure what happened. We'll have to think about this one.

Best,

Deane


----------



## wolfman66

Deane,is it to late to send pics?


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey wolfman66 , Send it in. ASAP!


----------



## Deane

What the heck. It's still Friday where I live. Post away and we'll figure it out later!

Best,

Deane


----------



## wolfman66

Who do I send it to?I got a bunch of stuff!


----------



## Deane

Take a look at a few posts back and it talks about what kinds of pics to post on this thread.

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey Dean, I've got to side with MadCap Romanian. I've been working on mine since Jan. and it was pretty involved. Ours is done and not because we have nothing better to do but because we wanted to meet the deadline. If you want to BEND the rules and extend the deadline a week or whatever I would be alright with that because they are fellow board members. However we should not be penalized for other peoples lack of effort! Also, I reread the rules and didn't see anything about requirments for a certain number of entries? Not trying to be a smart a** just want us all to play fair


----------



## Deane

Sure! The original idea/intent was even to recognize two categories, "modified", which yours would clearly fit, and "out of the box", which the POTO kit would fit. Going on that distinction with the entries inhand, we have a winner for each category. You both clearly worked very hard on your kits and, as you said, you did so with every intention of getting it in on time, which you did. They are both great jobs, with a lot of time and effort contributed. 

We'll see if there are any more submissions by the end of Friday, August 4th. I've emailed the judges and we'll have our decisions next week.

Best,

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Thanks Deane. I will be out of state all next week so I may have to find a way to acess the internet to see what decision was made.


----------



## wolfman66

Here's a couple of my entries and better late than never!  








[/IMG]


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey wolfman66 , Nice jobs but I think we were only allowed 1 entry and on a model that was started after Jan 1. Correct me if I am wrong. I really like the Tar Pit one :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

MODELBUILDER2 said:


> Hey wolfman66 , Nice jobs but I think we were only allowed 1 entry and on a model that was started after Jan 1. Correct me if I am wrong.


Well the big horned sheep was done a couple weeks ago and the other two was done way after jan first


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Deane.....Can we enter more than one entry? If so I have another I've recently compleated.


----------



## Deane

One entry per customer. Wolfman66 needs to pick one and delete the rest, por favor.

Deane


----------



## wolfman66

Deane sorry about that got a little excited about the contest!So just re uploaded my one entrie the big horned sheep.


----------



## daikins

Thanks amigo! Beautiful work, one and all! Three very distinct builds.

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Thanks!


----------



## BrianM

...Nice work guys. I feel bad about the low turnout so far. As I posted before, I haven't been able to post pictures due to computer problems. I may be able to use a friends computer. At this point, I'm not concerned about the "contest". I just want to share my work (a customized Superman).

....BrianM


----------



## Deane

BrianM,


Can you email them to me?

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey BrianM, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## SteveT

I'm gonna try to post mine tomorrow. I should be able to.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Deane, Please let us continue to post pics so that other members can get stuff in for us to compete with. Perhaps keep the deadline open until mid September?

Here's a little something about "Being Fair" in these contests and knowing about when to host them.

A few weekends ago my store Monster Hobbies ran a tournament for the game Magic - The Gathering. We had 6 people who signed up and were willing to play. I made it so that they had to buy a Tournament set of 75 cards plus two decks of 15 cards to make a Tournament deck of 60 cards, as per the Magic - The Gathering rules. The grand prize was for 15 Booster packs of 15 cards each, which I paid for and supplied. Out of the 6, only 3 showed up. I didn't want to close the event, so I had the 3 battle each other. 

It was a disaster as two brothers ganged up on the third guy and forced him out of the game. Finally the one guy won and I honered what I said and gave him the 15 Booster packs. I could have sent them all home, but I decided not to so that they could let their friends know the importance of showing up for contests. 

Next time I will know to arrange things differently or at a different time, for these events.

As well as this, yesterday I ran a painting contest in my hobby store. The kids had 2 months prior to get their models built and entered into our contest. The rules stated that each person had to buy a Warmachine miniature, bring the recipt back to the store with them, and if they won, they'd get $50 for their catagory and the Grand Master Painter would get $150 plus the $50 for the catagory they entered. 

Well, out of the 10+ kids that were all excited and bought countless Warmachine figures with high ambitions to win the $200 prize money, which was a big expense for me, only 3 showed up. 

I couldn't tel these 3 kids that the contest was over because I wanted 10+ kids to enter it. How could I? Instead, with 3 entries, I awarded them each $50 and then picked the best and gave him the additional $150. 

What's worse is that when it was time to give the awards out, only 1 of the 3 kids showed up to claim their prize. Technically, I could keep their mini's forever, as I stated in the rules, but I don't think I will do that either. It just wouldn't be right.

I guess, all in all, I am learning that it isn't good to have contests, tournaments and anything "Competitive" in the summer months. There just simply isn't enough people around to enter them.


----------



## SteveT

Here are some pics of my jfk model. If this doesn't work I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Deane

No JFK?


----------



## SteveT

I've never had such a tough time trying to attach a few pictures. Here is another try.


----------



## Mark McGovern

MODELBUILDER2 said:


> Hey Mark, Are you close enough to being done so that you can enter it anyway?


 Not really, dash it all. Another project (non-competition) came up with an end-of-August deadline. I was thinking I'd be able to complete it and then finish my Aurora model by September - only I was a month off. I'm sorry to have fallen behind with some of the others who said they wanted to participate but I say, let them as got their projects done on time win.

Maybe that seven month window was too wide? Perhaps a little more pressure might have gotten some of us to the workbench sooner. Not trying to shift blame here - only suggesting that that iron be hotter before you hold it against my feet...

...Which reminds me - on top of everything else, I'm overdue for the month's Dremel Salute!


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Deane said:


> We'll see if there are any more submissions by the end of Friday, August 4th. I've emailed the judges and we'll have our decisions next week.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Deane



Hey Deane. I just got back from out of state and was hopeing to find news on a decsion. Any word yet or did I skip a post?


----------



## ochronosis

*Contest*

Hi Deane and all you fellow modellers, :wave: 

Sorry about the Model contest, I had knee problems and ended up having an operation on both my knees last month and haven't been able to drive to my parents, until today, to use their internet. I had finished my Creature model and was waiting to put it on the website, but unfortunately the operation cancelled that Out!  Will we still be able to post pictures or is it too late now?

Many thanks
Ochronosis


----------



## Deane

*Contest Deadline Extended!*

Hi guys,

We're going to extend the model contest until Friday, September 15th.

We haven't seen pictures from a lot of the contestents: 

MonsterModelMan
The Nightsky
Rebel Rocker
irocer
Duck Fink
orchronosis
Irish Trek
miniature sun
BrianM
wolfie
Mark McGovern
The Forgotten
Gerry-Lynn
Geoff Boaz
geino

And beautiful submissions from (in alphabetical order):
MadCap Romanian
ModelBuilder2
SteveT
wolfman66

So, post them to this thread! You've got another month, so get back to work!

Best,

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Is it too late to enter a submission?


----------



## wolfman66

Come guys lets see those beautiful kits you all have builtup!


----------



## Deane

Sorry Steven, 

There was a cut-off date to enter.

Next time?

Deane


----------



## Steven Coffey

NP, I really didn't think I had a chance against these guys anyway! I will try next time though.


----------



## SteveT

*More pics of my JFK model*

Well, since I first posted five pictures of my contest entry (the JFK model) I was able to get my hands on a much better camera. So I took more pictures. I don't know if I am breaking any rules or anything. If I am please accept my apologies. But, considering that the deadline is extended and that I was able to get better shots, I thought I'd post them. Here you go!

Thanks!


----------



## ochronosis

*Competition*

Hi Deane,

Thanks for getting back to let us know what is going on with the competition. I will post my entry as soon as I have taken the photo's.

Many thanks
Simon - UK


----------



## ochronosis

*Re: More pics of my JFK model*

Hi Steve,

The JFK Model looks excellent! Good luck with the competition.

Ochronosis (Simon) - UK


----------



## SteveT

Thank you kindly Simon. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## ochronosis

*The Creature*

Hi Deane,

Here is my offering for the competition. It probably isn't good enough to win anything, but I sure had fun making it!  It is a box build, with no modifications. I have a web page so that you can see the different stages of build: 

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/simonlaxon/album?.dir=/9d9e&.src=ph

I changed the colour scheme several times as I didn't feel comfortable with some of the colours, especially the Marilyn Monroe red lips! :freak: I used enamel paints and several brush techniques to get the effect that I wanted. I had my two young daughters as critics, so the colour scheme and finished model is mainly thanks to them!

ochronosis (Simon) - UK


----------



## the Dabbler

Nice job Ochro ! And thank God you didn't make those lips red ( like I did ) Good color scheme on Creach, the ( UN-green ) lizard, and the base. Not same old thing. You could be in the running.
( A pat on the head for your daughters too. Get 'em a kit & get 'em started )
Dabbler
PS. cool eyes too.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Dabbler,

Nice to hear from you, I haven't been online for a while. Thanks for the compliment, took your advice about the base . I don't mind not winning anything as I just enjoy building the kits. 
Both my daughters have been bitten by the Model building Bug! :thumbsup: My 6 year old has just finished her polar Lights Godzilla and my 11 year old is working on the Polar lights King Kong. I know this is the thread for the competition pictures, but i'm sure nobody would mind me posting a couple of pictures of future members of the Forum.

ochronosis - UK


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Come on guys! Only ten day left. Does anyone else plan on making the deadline?


----------



## Mark McGovern

Sorry, MM2 - I've been building instead of posting. Probably shouldn't be here now, but things were getting blurry down there. I'm still in; thanks for extending the deadline.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Hey Mark, glad you took a break from the glue fumes  Good luck with your entry. By the way I had nothing to do with the deadline extension. That was the judges. You may want to thank them :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM

Thanks for the extension, I will post my entry soon.......BrianM


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I just read about the deadline extension! I am trying like heck to finish my Munster's Living Room!! Pray for me!!!

Wayne


----------



## Mark McGovern

MODELBUILDER2 said:


> ...I had nothing to do with the deadline extension. That was the judges. You may want to thank them :thumbsup:


And so, while taking a break from paint thinner fumes this time, I do: thanks for the extension, guys.


----------



## Deane

Go, guys, go! You can do it!

Deane


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

BrianM and Mark McGovern, Looking forward to seeing your entries


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I am making progress on my Munster's Living Room!! What time on Friday do the pics have to be posted by? (Hopefully by 11:59 PM) Every second allowed will help!

Wayne


----------



## BrianM

OK, finally got these pix ready...My entry is a custom Superman: The base is scratch built. The legs and cape are from a Monogram Superman kit. The torso and arms are from a PL Wolfman reissue. They're a bit buff, but fit well and make a dynamic pose. The head is a resin Chris Reeve from Diceman. I tweaked the cape and belt to resemble the movie costume. Lotsa time went to dremeling/sanding/puttying the body. Wolfie's fur is deeply molded on those parts! All hand painted (even the emblems) with Ceramcoat acrylics. The blue paint photographs lighter than it appears on the model. Thanks for the contest, looking forward to seeing more entries!


----------



## BrianM

...and a bit larger


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Brian,

Excellent work with Superman, the paint job makes it looks realistic. 

ochronosis - Simon (UK)


----------



## Mark McGovern

*My King Kong - Entered, if Not Finished.*

It's a little after 1:00 AM here in Toledo, and I have my converted King Kong photographed, though he's not quite completed. I wanted to get the Woodland Scenics trees I've enlarged added to the base but, rather than mess them up by trying to hurry them, I decided to enter Kong without 'em. Too bad, because they are very nearly as tall as he is and do a much better job of suggesting his size than the scrub palms that come with the kit do (heck, the kit trees are smaller than Ann Darrow).

The converting I've done is: I resculpted Kong's head to try and make it look more like the 1933 movie version. There's some good detail in the kit piece that I tried not to cover up. I also resculpted Kong's pectorals for a closer resemblance to the movie ape's chest. Ann Darrow got a new hairdo and her shoes are off, exposing all 10 of her 1/25 scale toes. I gave her a bit of a facelift as well, to try and alter that "suffering-from-terminal-constipation" look. The kit base always looked like a tiny island, unworthy of the Eight Wonder of the World. I mounted it atop a two inch riser made from Styrofoam textured with acrylic spackle compound. It's got some Woodland Scenics clump foliage material plus some real ferns taken from our backyard (hats off to Mrs. McG., there),and will get more groundwork when the extra trees are added. The Posthumous Productions resin nameplate and lost foliage replacement set are neat and affordable additions to the base.

Once again I'd like to thank Deane for running this contest and the judges for extending the deadline so us slowpokes could still participate.Below are the photos of my entry. Good night and good luck, everybody!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern

*I Need To Learn How To Plug Those Huge Photos In My Posts*

...because these 50K files the "Manage Attachments" feature limits you to sure hurt at contest time!. Plus it only lets you post 5 pics. So here, on a whole 'nother posting, is my #6. Oh - and after all the hoohah some of us went through over what color Miss Darrow's dress was, I went with white. Simple and uncomplicated, like me.


----------



## the Dabbler

Nice customizing work Mark, much more "imposing" than the box item. I'd love to see those other trees. Good Luck !!


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Mark, I really like the way your Ann Darrow came out. Nice job.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I finished my Munster's kit at 3AM, caught a couple hours sleep, and now have to get to work. As soon as I get hometonight, I will take pics and get them posted. Though, after seeing the other entries, especially Mark's, I'm not sure why I'm bothering!!! 


Wayne


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Nice execution there Mark! Love the way Ann turned out! Also the added sculpting to Kong turned out great too!

Wish I could have put something in to the contest...maybe next time!
Good luck guys and thanks Deane for holding this.

MMM


----------



## Rebel Rocker

At the risk of exposing myself as a moron, how do I get the pics into this post?

I currently have them scanned to my pc, and as soon as I post this, I'll do the resizing neccessary. But, I put them into my gallery or what? HELP!!!

Wayne


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I know it sometime takes a while for responses to questions, so I'll see if I can just figure this out on my own. Begging your collective pardon if this doesn't work.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

And here's the rest! Let the laughter begin!!!!


Wayne


----------



## Carson Dyle

Hit the "reply" button below and scroll down until you see the "manage attchments" bar. The pop-up menu is fairly self-explanatory.

Uh, nevermind.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Rebel Rocker, Nice job on the Munsters. When I built mine I kept haveing trouble with Gpa Munster falling off, LOL! No matter how well I thought I had it glued, It would eventually fall off. I finally ran a hidden pin through it. LOL!

So....When does the judging start?


----------



## Mark McGovern

the Dabbler said:


> I'd love to see those other trees. Good Luck !!


Thanks, Dabs. I'll be sure to post some pics of Kong once the whole shebang is finished.



MODELBUILDER2 said:


> Mark, I really like the way your Ann Darrow came out.


 Last year I struggled with a life-sized Frankenstein bust. This year it was a 1/25 girl; both projects caused much greater headaches than the usual 1/11 to 1/4 scale figures have ever done.



Rebel Rocker said:


> I finished my Munster's kit at 3AM...I will take pics and get them posted. Though, after seeing the other entries, especially Mark's, I'm not sure why I'm bothering!!! Wayne


 Pfeh - my pics aren't so daunting once you've caught up on your sleep, eh Wayne? On the other hand, the shots of your Munsters dio had *me* reaching for the Delete key! Maybe we'll get lucky and the judges will use the "Open" system...



MonsterModelMan said:


> Love the way Ann turned out!...Wish I could have put something in to the contest...maybe next time!


 The trouble with digital photography is that it seems to accentuate the negative and all-but-eliminate the positive. Ann doesn't look_ too _bad in person, but the photos make her look about as skanky as the unadorned kit gal. As for your participation in the next contest - let's keep our fingers crossed for "Cabin Fever 2007"!


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Rebel Rocker,

Excellent job with the Munsters Living Room.

Ochronosis - UK :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Hi Ochronosis! Likewise on your Creature! Every time somebody posts one of those, I get the urge to get mine out and build it. Then I remember that head ridge and, not wanting to tackle it yet, I put it back into the pile on the 'to-do' shelf!

Wayne


----------



## Mark McGovern

Rebel Rocker said:


> ...Creature...I get the urge to get mine out and build it. Then I remember that head ridge and, not wanting to tackle it yet, I put it back into the pile on the 'to-do' shelf! Wayne


 Oh come now, RR...a little Dremeling here, a spot of putty there, and the ridge is gone. Admit it - what you're *really *worried about is keeping the snake's and lizard's tongues from geting broken off every time you move the model. Can't help ya there, son.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Yikes! I've been found out!

BTW, I wasn't real happy with the pics of my Munsters kit, so, let's see how these translate, shall we?

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler

Ah, much better pix RR. Wish I could get clear close-ups like that, gotta practice more!! Good luck !!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

The Munster kit looks good! That's one kit I have to finish. Had a hard time with the ABS and how it reacts to the hobby knife.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Mark,

I've only just seen your King Kong Pics. What a totally awesome job you have done! :thumbsup: 

ochronosis - UK


----------



## Mark McGovern

Thanks, O - coming from a native of the same country that produced Edgar Wallace, your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

I just got back from out of state and checked to see who the winners of the contest are. I can't seem to find anything on it? Was the contest judged yet?


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Mark,

Your Kong is absolutley AMAZING! Care to tell us the painting techniques you used to get such realistic results for his eyes?


----------



## Mark McGovern

AFILMDUDE said:


> Mark...Care to tell us the painting techniques you used to get such realistic results for his eyes?


Does any of us ever *not *share a modeling tip or technique? That is one of the things I enjoy about the people in our hobby - there aren't any prima donas who keep their methods a dark secret.

Bill Lemon sculpted the patterns for all of the Aurora monsters from Frankenstein up to the Hunchback of Notre Dame. I always preferred his way of handling eyes - he scribed the outlines of the irises into the eyeball. Why Mr. Lemon didn't locate the pupils I don't know, but a quick twist with an appropriate diameter drill bit in a pin vise does the job. Hint - drawing the pupils in first and then starting them with the tip of a *fresh *#11 Ex-acto blade will ensure that your pupils get aimed properly. You can do all this while the face part is still on the tree.

I'm sure that you're familiar with Kong's face as it comes out of the box...he looks like he's just sat on a tack. So one thing I did to make him look a little more believable was to drop his upper eyelids down a bit with Aves epoxy putty additions. I consulted as many good photo references as I could to get just the right look for my Kong.

Painting, then, was a snap; I used good ol' Testors oil-based paints throughout. The eyeballs were done with a light gray as opposed to gray lightened with white, because it seemed to me that it would be easier to make things too light rather than too dark. Gorillas often have heavily bloodshot-looking eyes, so I applied a fairly reddish wash tempered with a little light flesh to the insides of the lids. The wash bled into the flat light gray of the eyeballs for the appropriate bloodshot effect.

The irises were painted with that wonderful Testors gloss brown that I have wished for forty years they could formulate as a flat paint. I gave the brown a day to dry, then applied a thin wash of flat black. The black hardly colored the iris at all, but settled into the outline around it and the pupils as well. Once everything was good and dry, I hit the eyes, teeth, and Kong's nails with Glosscoat. _Voila!_


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Great info! Thanks Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## daikins

Hey everyone!

Place your vote for the Viewer's Choice model!

Best,

Deane


----------



## Zandra1

Wow, I am so impressed. These are so cute!!!


----------



## ochronosis

*Viewers choice*

Hi Deane,

I think that all the models are of a high standard. If I have to make a choice, I would say Marks King Kong ( Sorry Everyone else )

ochronosis - UK


----------



## daikins

Och-

All you have to do is click on your choice in the poll.

Best,

Deane


----------



## ochronosis

Sorry deane,

Its my first competition :freak: Where is the poll so that I can click on my choice. Sorry if this seems like a stupid question  

Thanks
ochronosis


----------



## ochronosis

Hi again Deane,

Ignore the last post, I read down the The Modelling Forum home page and found the Viewers Poll thread  
ochronosis


----------



## Mark McGovern

Okay, I'm going over to the Viewer's Poll thread to cast my vote - and not for my own entry, either. Thanks, Ochronosis (I give up - what _is _"ochronosis"? Is there a cure?) for leading the way to the poll...I was looking all over for it. And my thanks to Deane, et al, for running this contest and then having to put up with all us stragglers (BTW, my offer still stands).

Thanks especially to everybody who entered. I'd be proud to see your models entered in any IPMS/USA, UK, or wherever contest anytime. And I'd bet they would do really well with the judges, too. Some entries were hurt by fuzzy photography, which I realize isn't easy to remedy; yet good pics are crucial when that's all you have to enter an e-contest. But from what I can tell, the models themselves were all first-rate.

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Mark,

In answer to your question "What is Ochronosis?" I have a rare genetic dissorder called ALKAPTONURIA. I don't want to go off topic, but if you click on this link :thumbsup: http://www.alkaptonuria.info/whatisaku.html it will take you to the UK website.

P.S. Good luck with the Competition.

Simon Laxon - ochronosis


----------



## Mark McGovern

Simon,

Thanks for the heads-up. You've got moxie (as we used to say over here), and also mail. Good luck to you, too!


----------



## daikins

Mark,

I never got a response to your offer. My email is [email protected]

Best,

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern

Deane,

You've got mail.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

So, When is the official word from the "Powers To Be" on this contest?


----------



## Mark McGovern

While the tabulating is going on, here's some pics of the trees I finally added to the base. I think they convey Kong's size far better than the kit "scrub palms" do.


----------



## wolfman66

Mark that kong looks Fantastic :thumbsup: .


----------



## the Dabbler

OH yeah Mark, makes a huge difference in that kit. Gives it more interest and scale. In fact a whole new look.


----------



## daikins

*The Votes Are In!*

Hi everyone!

It was very hard to judge the models. They are all excellent and I found myself wishing I could lean in and turn them around to get another look.

I want to thank the judges for their efforts and announce the results:

Custom Category:

GOLD: Mark McGovern (King Kong)
SILVER: Modelbuilder2 (Batman and Robin)

Out of the Box Category:

GOLD: Wolfman66 (Big Horn Sheep)
SILVER: SteveT (JFK)

In addition, one of the judges felt strongly that there should be a prize available to all entrants. Everyone who submitted a model was entered into the drawing and one name was randomly selected. 

The winner of the Participation Award is:

Ochronosis (Creature from the Black Lagoon)

Again, I want to thank everyone who participated, including those who donated prizes.

If everyone who submitted a model would email me your mailing address to [email protected] I will send you your certificate of participation. Prizes will also be shipped.

Best,

Deane


----------



## ochronosis

Hi all,

The kits that were entered into the competition, were excellent! I just wanted to thank everyone who took part and wanted to say well done!

ochronosis - UK :thumbsup:


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Wow, SILVER! Thanks to everyone who voted for me and thanks to Dean and the judges for their time and running this contest. All the entries were amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene

Mark, that is the best custom job I've ever seen on the Aurora Kong! My hat is off!


----------



## the Dabbler

Congratulations to all who won, and all who had the guts to participate. I'm sure glad I didn't have to judge the contest !!! A doff of the ol' John B.Stetson to all yunz guys.
Dabbler


----------



## Mark McGovern

ochronosis said:


> ...The kits that were entered into the competition, were excellent! I just wanted to thank everyone who took part and wanted to say well done! ochronosis - UK :thumbsup:


Back atcha, Ochr. I just went back and looked at all the entries again. I don't think I mentioned this before, but I thought you made some of the best color choices on your Creach that I've ever seen. Every time I look at it I get some new little shade of green or pink that I missed before; that dratted flash didn't help. Hope I get to see your model in person some day.



modelbuilder2 said:


> Wow, SILVER! Thanks to everyone who voted for me and thanks to Dean and the judges for their time and running this contest.


 Amen to that! And my compliments on your *use *of the Batman and Robin kits. Whenever I've tried to come up with an idea for combining the two, I've fretted because of their bases: do I model a tree for Robin to be swinging on next to Batman, or do I find a place for Batman in Robin's electronics lab setting? You've pointed out a new direction I never thought of and did it really well.



frankenstyrene said:


> Mark...My hat is off!


 That's an especially nice compliment considering that it's getting colder now, frank  . Just what kind of _chapeau_ are we talkin' here? Dabs says he's raising a Stetson. I'm saluting the boys with chrome...


----------



## sprue guy

...Some awesome talent and work! Congrats to everyone, I learn so much from you guys! Thanks for putting this contest together.

Best......BrianM


----------



## SteveT

Silver ! Outta site! Thanks!


----------



## SteveT

I am unable to find Wofman66's Big Horn Sheep pictures! Are they posted in this thread? I'm dying to see them!


----------



## SteveT

False alarm! Found Wolfman's Big Horn Sheep! Incredible job! Incredible!!!


----------



## ochronosis

Mark McGovern said:


> Back atcha, Ochr. I just went back and looked at all the entries again. I don't think I mentioned this before, but I thought you made some of the best color choices on your Creach that I've ever seen. Every time I look at it I get some new little shade of green or pink that I missed before; that dratted flash didn't help. Hope I get to see your model in person some day.


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the compliment. Coming from you, that means a lot  

ochronosis


----------



## lmsv020978

*latin models*

visit http://latinmodels.cafe150.com
the bes site of latin models. :wave:


----------



## wolfman66

SteveT said:


> False alarm! Found Wolfman's Big Horn Sheep! Incredible job! Incredible!!!


Thanks for the compliments on it


----------



## Deane

After a very long delay, I can now report that all awards and certificates are in the mail. I apologize for how long this took. Thank you again to everyone who participated!!

Happy Holidays,
Deane


----------



## wolfman66

Deane said:


> After a very long delay, I can now report that all awards and certificates are in the mail. I apologize for how long this took. Thank you again to everyone who participated!!
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Deane


Thanks Deane for the hard work you and the others put into getting the contest going and when is the next one?


----------



## MODELBUILDER2

Thanks Dean and everyone else for running this contest. Hope everything is OK with you Dean. Wishing you the best for the holidays.


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Deane,

Thanks to you and all the other people involved with the Contest. Wishing you all a Happy Christmas and New Year from the UK.

ochronosis :hat:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Thanx for the certificate. I got it in the mail the other day. Classy! I'll have to get it framed!


----------

